# Vancouver BC supplier?



## Billy Bones (Feb 8, 2007)

Anybody know where to buy the heat transfer type vinyl for a plotter in Vancouver BC?

Billy Bones


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Billy Bones said:


> Anybody know where to buy the heat transfer type vinyl for a plotter in Vancouver BC?
> 
> Billy Bones


Try Treck Hall. I think they ship out of Vancouver.


----------



## Billy Bones (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Rodney,

I gave em a call, but they don't carry the stuff.

Billy


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Billy,

You might find it at once of these places (all local):

TACA Sign Supplies & Services Ltd.

http://ndgraphics.com

Metro Graphic Supplies.com

Willox Graphic Supplies - Home

Starline Pacific - Sublimation Printers and Heat Transfer Presses


----------



## susan (Dec 31, 2006)

Transfer Papers and Sublimation Inks at Joto

Susan R


----------

